
Secrets to Amazon's success - danw
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/600-secrets-to-amazons-success
======
davidw
Hrmph - a linkjacking by 37signals...

------
chaostheory
I think another reason for Amazon's success reminds me of the movie, Miracle
on 34th St. Specifically it's one of the few online stores that recommends
other stores if:

1) Amazon doesn't have the item in stock

2) the other store's price beats Amazon's price

(yes I know Amazon is more of an online mall now, but from the customer's
perspective it's really cool)

Another super revolutionary thing that (I think) Amazon came out with first
was how customers could rate the quality of the products Amazon sells. Before
hindsight, most people thought this was going against Amazon's own self
interest; when in the end all of these things together built strong consumer
trust and loyalty (a lot of repeat shoppers)

------
jkush
I'm a huge fan of ending endless speculation. It drives me nuts when coworkers
sit in meeting after meeting and speculate about how something might work. How
bout just trying it out?

From the article: "If you have a question about what you should do code it up,
let people use it, and see which alternative gives you the results you want."

Love it.

------
nanijoe
The real secret behind Amazon's success is patient investors

~~~
rms
And efficient/revolutionary supply chain management, just like Wal-Mart.

------
forgotmylastone
Huge bias--they've been invested in by Bezos.

